

Notch offers up a novel way to distribute Minecraft Xbox 360 codes - primesuspect
http://icrontic.com/article/notch-offers-up-a-novel-way-to-distribute-minecraft-xbox-360-codes

======
troygoode
> UPDATE: I believe most (if not all) codes have been redeemed already.

Well that didn't take long.

